# Removal of carpet tape adhesive



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Does anyone know of a safe product to use on the carpets in an Autotrail MH. We fixed a couple of mats on top of the original carpet to try and keep it clean and to stop them moving. Over the winter this has gone all sticky and detatched its self from the mats leaving the sticky adhesive on the carpet. Have looked at the product Sticky stuff remover but it is not recommended for certain materials.
Thanks Lin


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Lin,
The adhesive is probably rubber based, so a solvent cleaner would be suitable, with care.
A paint brush cleaner, turps, white spirit, or similar would be the first thing to try.
Bafore you attempt removal on obvious area's, try a small quantity on a white cotton cloth in an inconspicuous area, mainly to see if there is any colour removal from the carpet (a greater risk the darker the colour).

If this discolours the cloth with dye from the carpet, then stop!

Assuming you can proceed, do small patches at a time, and try to avoid rubbing the glue further into the pile.
Afterwards, shampoo the carpet with a proprietory carpet shampoo - use a carpet shampoo machine if you can.

If the carpets are removable, the best to do this out of the motorhome, and do not pour any solvent directly onto the carpet, but use a dampened cloth.

HTH.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, will give it ago at the week end.
Lin


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I have had good results using WD40 type products on simular. Might be worth a try on a small area.


Richard...


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

I hear ice works well on sticky things, the adhesive should then be easy to scrape off


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

In due respect to Richard, I would not use WD40. It contains a solvent and a propellant, but it also contains a lubricant (oil) which will leave a stain.

If the carpets are removable, and you have a large freezer, you could try putting them in the freezer for say 24 hours and see if the adhesive hardens and "chips" off - it depends of its make-up.


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

I have some stuff here made by De-Solv-it. Its called stain remover & pre wash.

It removes stuff like grease and gum, cooking oil, make-up, wine and wax, blood and grass, tar and glue, chewing gum etc etc

I think I bought it in Tescos and is very safe and effective to use. Even says you can use it on skin and hair!

Says you can't use it on foam backed carpets tho - I guess it would melt the backing - so you would have to check.

Its worth a try?


----------

